# Signed Up For Delivery - Receiving Rider Requests Only



## klooney88 (Mar 3, 2017)

I signed up for Delivery, but am getting ride requests only. I have been talking back and forth with support but not getting anywhere. They said that if I add my vehicle as a secondary vehicle, I can receive delivery requests solely. But the problem is, I received a message a few days ago stating my account was active, but when I login to Delivery, it says " *Thanks for signing up, Hang tight to be activated, *Watch for an email with instructions for starting delivery". PLUS, the license plate number is incorrect on one of my vehicles. I have no clue how that happened. I'm hoping someone here will be able to guide me. I really need to start making some money. Thanks!


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

All the sorting out is on support's end. I have two car profiles: one for pax/delivery and the other is delivery only. Once they work out the kinks, you'll be good to go.


----------

